# RUBIKS. COM DIYs



## Michael_Wee (Aug 2, 2008)

LOOKING ON THE Rubiks web site i saw 4 types of DIY cubes and i wonder which is the best. i have save up about 80 USD and can probaly order a few any advice is reccomendation is welcomed. . are the new models better or the old one better. are they worth ordering from or are there any other better cubes


BTW i live in asia


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 2, 2008)

4 Different Types? What? 

They just have different types of bundles. They're all the same DIY. Like one just is the DIY, another is DIY + Lubrication, another is the DIY + stickers, ect.

People say the 2006 DIYs are better than the 2008 ones....


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 2, 2008)

2006 mold is the best. but i use the 2008 mold now with type d corners. my only concern is the caps which suck. just Wait for the new mold to come out


----------



## Cuber2112 (Aug 2, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> 2006 mold is the best. but i use the 2008 mold now with type d corners. my only concern is the caps which suck. just Wait for the new mold to come out



Do you know when the new mold will be out? He might have to wait a year for the new mold to come out. Am I right?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 2, 2008)

i really have no clue as to when the new mold comes out. i'm just gonna wait until someone announces it


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 3, 2008)

My 2008 one is horrible, I have to make it pretty tight and it still pops like every 3 solves...


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Aug 4, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> My 2008 one is horrible, I have to make it pretty tight and it still pops like every 3 solves...




That's strange, I haven't gotten mine to pop yet. Maybe yours is set badly?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 4, 2008)

Right. My first DIY cube experience ever came in March or April of 2008. I bought some from Rubiks.com. I noticed I would pop more until the center caps were on and also if I had not worn in the cube. Then I noticed the caps would not stay on unless I glued the caps on. When I finally had a cube adjusted enough to avoid pops, the spring force was a bit too strong. So, I would break the glue to remove the caps, adjust, glue the caps, test, and repeat. Now I have so much glue caked on that the centers are raised out, making the cube ugly.

I had no idea that Rubiks.com had changed the quality of their DIYs. I had trouble understanding why some people liked them so much.

My next cubes came from puzzleproz. These cubes had center caps that stayed on, and spring tension seemed better when I set them to not pop. I was happier.

I might just try cube4you.com next for comparison. Do the center caps stay on okay on those?


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 4, 2008)

I absolutely love these DIYs. I got them last month and I've dropped 1.5 seconds off of my average with them. Ithink I am in love. (My best average is now 12.41 seconds.)


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 4, 2008)

I need to get one. I've wanted one for awhile.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 4, 2008)

jtjogobonito said:


> I absolutely love these DIYs. I got them last month and I've dropped 1.5 seconds off of my average with them. Ithink I am in love. (My best average is now 12.41 seconds.)



Rubiks.com cubes? How do you deal with the center caps? Did you glue them permanently after tightening the screws?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 4, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> jtjogobonito said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely love these DIYs. I got them last month and I've dropped 1.5 seconds off of my average with them. Ithink I am in love. (My best average is now 12.41 seconds.)
> ...



This is what I did. I took some sculpting clay and actually extended the "teeth" on the caps so they stay on but you can still take them out. Very easy to do and the results are good. My caps don't fall off but i can take them out when I need to


----------



## Lofty (Aug 6, 2008)

I think what I saw Chris Hardwick do is take a screwdriver or a knife or something like that and push down on two sides of the centercap. This pushed some on the plastic out so that the center caps wont fall out.


----------



## ductape98 (Aug 17, 2008)

wait for the new mold i have a 2008. i glued the center caps on... bad idea now they wont come off and the sides became so loose they pop every solve.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 17, 2008)

ductape98 said:


> wait for the new mold i have a 2008. i glued the center caps on... bad idea now they wont come off and the sides became so loose they pop every solve.



Never glue the caps on!!

Put a piece of paper under the caps to get the caps to stay on.

If that doen't work, try two pieces of paper.

Glueing is the last thing you want to do to get the caps to stay on!


----------



## Athefre (Aug 19, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> ductape98 said:
> 
> 
> > wait for the new mold i have a 2008. i glued the center caps on... bad idea now they wont come off and the sides became so loose they pop every solve.
> ...



I've never had paper work for me. The cap eventually pops off.

Yeah, never use glue (superglue). It leaves hard stuff on the cap and the place where the cap goes and makes it hard to put the cap on the next time.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 19, 2008)

I had trouble getting paper to work too. I tried crimping the plastic teeth a bit, but over did it, and had difficulty fixing that mistake. I gave up and glued the caps. At least one of the caps on my cubes sits out too far (due to the crimping mistake and glue buildup). One of these cubes turns fast but pops a bit; I've been wanting to adjust the screws again, but the glue buildup is too much.

Those of you using paper... Do your caps have small 1/16 inch (1mm) high teeth like mine?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 19, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I had trouble getting paper to work too. I tried crimping the plastic teeth a bit, but over did it, and had difficulty fixing that mistake. I gave up and glued the caps. At least one of the caps on my cubes sits out too far (due to the crimping mistake and glue buildup). One of these cubes turns fast but pops a bit; I've been wanting to adjust the screws again, but the glue buildup is too much.
> 
> Those of you using paper... Do your caps have small 1/16 inch (1mm) high teeth like mine?



I have those teeth. paper worked for me but still had chances of popping. So I extended those teeth with sculpting clay.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't know how any of you use this cube. Mine pops all the time, and I spent so long trying to adjust it. I give up.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 19, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> I don't know how any of you use this cube. Mine pops all the time, and I spent so long trying to adjust it. I give up.



are you willing to sell it? Just kidding, mine doesn't pop after hours of adjustment. I say it was worth the hours of painstaking 10-25degree screw twisting.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 19, 2008)

My rule of thumb with is to have a 1.5 mm gap when I pull each core from center piece if I want lowest tension without many pops or lockups. If the springs are too strong and pieces do not have enough silicone, there is a bit too much friction if I go down to 1 mm. My puzzleproz.com cubes do not pop as easily as my rubiks.com cubes, at about the same tension.

As said before, rubiks.com apparently used to sell good DIYs which did not pop or lock up much. I hope someone here lets us know when Rubiks comes back with good DIYs again.


----------

